# Headlamps



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if the stock bulb in the GT5000 is an 1156? I'd like to do an upgrade to the stock lamps and am wondering what I should x-ref to.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

If they are indeed "1156" bulbs I suggest getting the 50watt Incadescent bulbs made by Blazer....I only found them at Autozone and they only run about 1.99 (maybe went up after I suggested these 

The reason why these is they are so much brighter, do not generate as much heat as the halogens alternative. They cost a fraction, and worked the best....I have all types of bulbs, new harnesses (that melted) as well as headlight housings. 
I'm totally impressed with the $2.00 solution....and if it goes out, I replace it with another $2 bulb....so far they have lasted over 1 year...I have six more sets

Ducati


----------

